# Conceal Carry or Open Carry



## AIM RIGHT

Which one do you prefer conceal or open? I know some states require one or the other or both. But if you had a choice which one would it be and 
why?. I prefer conceal carry the reason why, is because no one else needs to know what you're carrying unless you want them to know. I don't
disagree with open carry but conceal carry is just my preference.


----------



## usmcj

Indiana allows both forms of carry simply because the Indiana code does not address the issue. I'm retired, and I carry from the time I get out of bed, until I climb back into it.... and I carry concealed. I carry concealed because :

it avoids the understandable "man with a gun" call to police
it does not draw attention to me
I've carried concealed since the mid 1970's, and I'm too far across the river to change now
if I can't avoid a self-defense confrontation, I want the fact that I'm carrying a gun to be a complete surprise to everyone but me.
it's my choice


----------



## kg333

Pretty much was usmcj said. I prefer the advantage provided by keeping my weapon concealed, and it keeps the fuss of the Brady bunch to a minimum.

That said, I take issue with those who attempt to regulate open carry. It flies directly in the face of the 2nd Amendment to be restricting the ability to carry any weapon in plain sight, IMO.

KG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i open carry 99.9% of the time here in oregon. our Concealed Handgun License trumps all local handgun ordinances so it broadens your ability to open carry in public buildings etc etc. 

in the 3 years that i have been open carrying here i have been the subject of one MWAG call to the police. i was sitting on a bench, drinking a diet coke when the cops showed up.... they apologized as soon as they realized that it was just a busybody call and not a threat.

i am fairly active on the opencarry.org oregon thread under this name and if you have questions about ccw or open carry in your state feel free to ask, i am pretty good at the research. 

and that other .1% of the time, i am still carrying.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Without meaning to cause The Ire of Ted, I must observe that concealed carry obviates any danger of a snatch.

I believe that the only proper venues for open carry are in the field and on the practice range.


----------



## ponzer04

concealed: I just don't care to let others know i'm carrying.


----------



## Holly

I won't vote on the poll, since I've never open carried, thus can't state a preference. I will say that I _THINK_ I would prefer to carry open, but only for reasons of comfort.


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> I won't vote on the poll, since I've never open carried, thus can't state a preference. I will say that I _THINK_ I would prefer to carry open, but only for reasons of comfort.


Ladies have several carry options that guys don't have. Flashbang bra holster demo, sexy, fast, and practical. - YouTube


----------



## Holly

usmcj said:


> Ladies have several carry options that guys don't have. Flashbang bra holster demo, sexy, fast, and practical. - YouTube


Which sounds _terribly_ uncomfortable.


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> Which sounds _terribly_ uncomfortable.


Now you're in an field of knowledge that exceeds my experience. :smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Without meaning to cause The Ire of Ted, I must observe that concealed carry obviates any danger of a snatch.
> 
> I believe that the only proper venues for open carry are in the field and on the practice range.


no ire here, i have carried concealed for years but here, i do not have to. and if i am so lost in my world that i get the pistol snatched from me, i deserve it. my situational awareness does not change just because i am open carrying.


----------



## Cat

Ancient Chinese Secrets.:smt027


----------



## FNISHR

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Without meaning to cause The Ire of Ted, I must observe that concealed carry obviates any danger of a snatch.
> 
> I believe that the only proper venues for open carry are in the field and on the practice range.


I'm with you, Steve. I eat breakfast in a local Dairy Queen about 4 mornings a week. I often carry concealed in there. With open carry, I'd feel uncomfortable and I think they would too. It's only been in recent months that I've picked up the habit of carrying. I've got the permit and I'm certainly not ashamed of it, but I just feel like the situation is better managed if I keep quiet about it.


----------



## cclaxton

The most important reason to carry concealed is because you have the element of suprise in any gunfight or life-threatening situation. If gun-toting criminals see your gun, they will come after you first, if not try to take you out without you even knowing. Remember that criminals normally have a plan and use the element of suprise to scare people into submission or know you may be carrying based on their own surveillance or publicly known information. You have a significant tactical advantage by carrying concealed. 

The only reason open-carry should be legal IMHO is so that if you inadvaertenly reveal the handgun, or it can be seen under your jacket by someone, you are not going to be violating the law. 

There are also many good social and political reasons why it is better not to carry in the open. Handgun hunting of course should be done in the open...no reason for concealment there. 

This comes under the category of: "Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD do it."
CC


----------



## recoilguy

My motto has always been
*A*lways
*C*arry
*N*ever
*T*ell

I don't mind others carrying open for those who choose to legally do it. I would not even if I were allowed by law to do so. I would not presume to tell anyone else how they should carry their weapon. I am just not smart enough.

RCG


----------



## JerryMac

I carry both ways, depending on where I am at, in public, per=say, I conceal, when on the farm or kickin around the house, I may open carry....but regardless, I am always in the carry mode.


----------



## thndrchiken

Concealed for me, why would you want to advertise that you are armed. It takes away all tactical advantage.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i keep reading about a tactical advantage..... i wonder how one gives it away ? 

lets say we are entering a modern convenience store (probably the greatest chance of being in the middle of a bad situation comes in this one location) ..... you are carrying concealed, i openly... the first thing we do is check the parking lot for the obviously hinky individual who is planning a stop and rob.... none there, we proceed INTO the store where we size up the customers..... guy in a suit, very little threat (no suit wearing guy is gonna rob a mini mart for $67..... guy wearing a winter coat in august, nervous and sweaty (probably a junky stick up dude) ..... so we focus on the coat dude and then check 6, eye on the door for anyone else coming in..... coat dude sees me, i see him, he sees my gun, i see him , he sees my gun and pisses himself..... i still have urine free pants and the tactical advantage BECAUSE i didnt stop being aware just because i open carry...... most people dont even look much less register what it is that they are seeing. 

if the bad guy enters the store after i am already there , how will he know that i am carrying? he can magically see down every aisle? 

yes, most criminals have a plan but its usually a crappy plan because they are criminals and not rocket surgeons...... my survival plan is better than their robbery plan UNLESS they are those european mercenaries who are ripping off a multinational bank thats celebrating the grand opening of their skyscraper and taking possession of $300 million in bearer bonds. those guys have a better plan, but we dont have any of them banks here in southern oregon.


----------



## Holly

:smt038 Thank you, Mr. Bear!


:draw:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> :smt038 Thank you, Mr. Bear!


youre welcome holly, not sure what for but.....yeah.


----------



## cclaxton

Look at the Poll: At this count it is 20 to 3 Concealed. I just attended FrontSight 4-day handgun and that is exactly what they said as well: Concealed Carry gives you a tactical advantage. You bring out the handgun on your terms. And in a life-threatnening gunfight, you want every advantage available to you. Are there times where open-carry scared someone off or the stupid criminal just didn't notice?...Sure. The consensus is clearly Concealed Carry is preferred. 

Even the people I know who support open-carry and shoot IDPA...and that is dozens of people who are staunch 2nd amendment supporters.....none of them advocate open-carry except on your own property, while hunting, and at gun matches. My impression of the few people who like to do "open-carry walkins" here in Virginia is they are more interested in making a political statement about their right to open carry than they are about carrying for self-defense. 

I wouldn't want to stop anyone from open-carry...People should have the right. But again, "Just because you can do something doesn't mean you SHOULD do it."
CC


----------



## usmcj

Of course there's always the possibility that the "coat dude" is high on something, and upon seeing your gun, lifts a Tec-9 from under his coat and..... or see's your gun as a "challenge" and sets out to prove that he's "just as bad".... ?????

There's no right or wrong. It's all personal preference, depending on many variables that do not *always* apply, in *every* situation. Depending on the perpetrator, and the environment at that time, visualizing an openly carried gun, can instigate many different responses. Personally, carrying concealed allows *me* to choose when my firearm comes into play as opposed to the "coat dude" *forcing* me to engage from perhaps a less-than-desirable position, just because he saw my firearm.

Exercise your 2nd Amendment rights... concealed carry, or open carry, beats not carrying.


----------



## recoilguy

I place zero faith in any poll ever done on this site or almost anyother INTERNET CHAT FORUM. Front Sight is a very reputable and authoritive source. That reference is solid. In the vein of just because you can doesn't mean you should. I say just because a bunch of people who can type, say its what they do, doesn't mean jack. You don't even know if I really own a gun.

RCG


----------



## Raymond

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i keep reading about a tactical advantage..... i wonder how one gives it away ?
> 
> lets say we are entering a modern convenience store (probably the greatest chance of being in the middle of a bad situation comes in this one location) ..... you are carrying concealed, i openly... the first thing we do is check the parking lot for the obviously hinky individual who is planning a stop and rob.... none there, we proceed INTO the store where we size up the customers..... guy in a suit, very little threat (no suit wearing guy is gonna rob a mini mart for $67..... guy wearing a winter coat in august, nervous and sweaty (probably a junky stick up dude) ..... so we focus on the coat dude and then check 6, eye on the door for anyone else coming in..... coat dude sees me, i see him, he sees my gun, i see him , he sees my gun and pisses himself..... i still have urine free pants and the tactical advantage BECAUSE i didnt stop being aware just because i open carry...... most people dont even look much less register what it is that they are seeing.
> 
> if the bad guy enters the store after i am already there , how will he know that i am carrying? he can magically see down every aisle?
> 
> yes, most criminals have a plan but its usually a crappy plan because they are criminals and not rocket surgeons...... my survival plan is better than their robbery plan UNLESS they are those european mercenaries who are ripping off a multinational bank thats celebrating the grand opening of their skyscraper and taking possession of $300 million in bearer bonds. those guys have a better plan, but we dont have any of them banks here in southern oregon.


See my thing is, your tactical advantage is given away as you stand in line and that junky who figured he could do a quick snatch and grab then get away with his $60 now figures he MUST kill you before he gets his $60. Even more likely use the same scenario in a bank. My bank has no posted rules against carrying. So they know me there and let's say I decide to open carry (I never open carry). Bank robbers come in in a rush. They see me in line with a gun on my hip. What do you suppose my chances are of a successful counter attack will be?

Here in Tennessee we can carry concealed or openly. I always hate to see the guy in Walmart or at the movie theater with his sidearm right out there for everyone else to see. All it takes is a few tree huggers complaining that they do not feel safe patronizing these establishments due to the John Wayne types roaming around with their "6 shooters" and up goes the "NO HANDGUN" sign.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

usmcj said:


> Of course there's always the possibility that the "coat dude" is high on something, and upon seeing your gun, lifts a Tec-9 from under his coat and..... or see's your gun as a "challenge" and sets out to prove that he's "just as bad".... ?????


then again if the coat dude is high it is just as likely that he considers the bag of cheese puffs on the rack next to you as a challenge too....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

just because i CAN do something means that i CAN do something..... as far as doing something i SHOULD, until there is a law against it , it is only the OPINION of the poster and therefore subject to my complete disregard. the law is black and white, either illegal or not....... your opinion of what i SHOULD do is meaningless.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

recoilguy said:


> ...Front Sight is a very reputable and authoritive source...


Um, I'm not as sure of that as you seem to be.
Front Sight seems to me to be more in the business of selling lessons than of promoting reliable statistics.


----------



## cclaxton

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> just because i CAN do something means that i CAN do something..... as far as doing something i SHOULD, until there is a law against it , it is only the OPINION of the poster and therefore subject to my complete disregard. the law is black and white, either illegal or not....... your opinion of what i SHOULD do is meaningless.


Ted, I think you may have took offense where none was written or intended. 
First, I never said you SHOULD do anything, Ted.
Here is what I said, "Just because you can do something doesn't mean you SHOULD do it." I also said that I am not trying to stop anyone from carrying in the open.

Regarding opinions: By your quote above all posters with opinions should always be disregarded by you? (Or, at least my opinion should always be disregarded by you.) I guess that means that, conversely, all of YOUR opinions should be disregarded by the rest of us? And, it is not just my opinion...it is established best practice.

Also, there is a difference between opinion and consensus. There is an overwhelming consensus in the handgun community, partly represented by the polling here, that concealed carry is the best practice in terms of protecting the carrier and giving a tactical advantage.

Before you disrespect FrontSight, you need to take one of their courses. They discuss the legal, ethical, and practical issues associated with carrying....and then having to use the firearm to defend yourself or others. These courses were taught by people with 20-40 years of combat training experience and concealed carry. They are the best that I have seen or known. Many of them taught combat and concealed tactics for the military and law enforcement. I recommend the four day handgun course. Ask anyone that has been and they will tell you the same thing.

Just because you CAN go to Nevada and hire a prostitute doesn't mean you SHOULD. Just because you CAN give all your money to a charity doesn't mean you SHOULD. Just because you CAN go to California and legally buy weed doesn't mean you SHOULD. There are a thousand examples of this. Just because you CAN look down the barrel of a handgun to see if a round is loaded, doesn't mean you SHOULD.

If you choose to open-carry, go right ahead if you state allows it. If you think it doesn't detract from your tactical advantage, then be aware that it runs counter to the best practice. 
CC


----------



## Couch Potato

Holly said:


> Which sounds _terribly_ uncomfortable.


From the video it looks quite comfortable as long as the "gun rack" is of sufficient size.


----------



## recoilguy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, I'm not as sure of that as you seem to be.
> Front Sight seems to me to be more in the business of selling lessons than of promoting reliable statistics.


I'll check that out, they do try very hard to promote their classes. But what I know of the instruction given and those teaching it, I felt safe saying they were reliable. True we don't work there, so maybe the definative authority on all that is handguns may lie outside frontsight employ. I will look deeper. If I am wrong I apologize for being lead astray by the crafty marketing at Frontsight.

RCG

RCG


----------



## cclaxton

recoilguy said:


> I'll check that out, they do try very hard to promote their classes. But what I know of the instruction given and those teaching it, I felt safe saying they were reliable. True you don't work there, so maybe the definative authority on all that is handguns may lie outside frontsight employ. I will look deeper. If I am wrong I apologize for being lead astray by the crafty marketing at Frontsight.
> 
> RCG
> 
> RCG


I just returned from the 4-day handgun training at Frontsight. I, too, was a bit wary of the heavy internet marketing. I am not sure the lifetime memberships and first family memberships are a good value unless you are within driving distance or can afford to travel to Vegas and take time off.

However, the training is the best I have seen...as good as US Training Center in Moyock, NC. In many ways it was better because I think their staff is better trained. It is very competitive to work there....they truly only have the BEST people working there...both in terms of knowlege and skill, but also teaching. Out of our class of 40 students, everyone thought it was a great value, and many were talking about going back to gain more improvement. Many people signed up during the $69 promotion, like I did. That was a bargain, even when I include airfare and hotel and car rental.

I give them a 5-star rating...out of 5. 
I am not sure I can afford to go back soon, but hoping one course next year. 
I will be posting more detail in another posting. 
CC
PICS!!!!!







Combat Handgun Master Instructor







Classmates







Two Relays







Other Ranges







Classmates Practice







Classmates Practice







Me Shooting







Steel Plate Competition







Me Accepting "Big Dog" Trophy for Winning Steel Plate


----------



## usmcj

this thread is drifting.......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

cclaxton said:


> Ted, I think you may have took offense where none was written or intended.


no offense was taken..... and as for what i should do with my money..... charity or hookers, both have an even chance but what gives me the most for my money?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

cclaxton said:


> I just returned from the 4-day handgun training at Frontsight. I, too, was a bit wary of the heavy internet marketing. I am not sure the lifetime memberships and first family memberships are a good value unless you are within driving distance or can afford to travel to Vegas and take time off.
> 
> However, the training is the best I have seen...as good as US Training Center in Moyock, NC. In many ways it was better because I think their staff is better trained. It is very competitive to work there....they truly only have the BEST people working there...both in terms of knowlege and skill, but also teaching. Out of our class of 40 students, everyone thought it was a great value, and many were talking about going back to gain more improvement. Many people signed up during the $69 promotion, like I did. That was a bargain, even when I include airfare and hotel and car rental.
> 
> I give them a 5-star rating...out of 5.
> I am not sure I can afford to go back soon, but hoping one course next year.
> I will be posting more detail in another posting.
> CC
> PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Handgun Master Instructor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classmates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Relays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classmates Practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classmates Practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Plate Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Accepting "Big Dog" Trophy for Winning Steel Plate


and now a new expert has been trained, pics posted as proof and yet what this has to do with me losing my tactical advantage is still lost on me.....

Frontsight..... just because you can, doesnt mean you should


----------



## cougartex

Concealed carry for me.


----------



## 45Sidekick

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> and now a new expert has been trained, pics posted as proof and yet what this has to do with me losing my tactical advantage is still lost on me.....
> 
> Frontsight..... just because you can, doesnt mean you should


hahaha!!! ted did absorb what has been drilled in everyones head in the last few posts. i perfer concealed, im not going to explain why, as it should been understood, since the word "concealed" was used. i do open carry when im targeting but thats it. i dont hunt with handguns, thats what rifles are for, so it does not apply here. so there you go.


----------



## Survivor

I am in sales and work entirely on commission. At the risk of alienating some customers to the point of losing their business, I carry concealled. I have often wanted to carry openly, but I believe it requires a demeanor I do not possess.


----------



## Raymond

Survivor said:


> I am in sales and work entirely on commission. At the risk of alienating some customers to the point of losing their business, I carry concealled. I have often wanted to carry openly, but I believe it requires a demeanor I do not possess.


Oddly enough it usually those with the demeanor for open carry that tend to carry concealed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Raymond said:


> Oddly enough it usually those with the demeanor for open carry that tend to carry concealed.


...Perhaps with good reason.


----------



## JBarL

Well I recon I will chime in here and Give My opinion. If I was able to open carry I would Only in those Hot 100+ days here in Texas But Mostly Conceal carry is my option I just dont want to advertise my sidearm to everyone. But I do SUPPORT open carry as far as a Tactical Advantage carrying concealed isnt a tactical advantage cause someway somehow you have to fight with clothing to uncover it before you can draw. now I see a guy or gal fighting with clothing before they get gun out to me would be a dead giveaway on who is carrying. and to the bad guy that is a indication now open carry just draw aim pow. just my 2 cents on this matter and I am a Concealed Handgun Licesend Instructor But people need to have a choice and my veiw is We all should be carrying openly already is called 2nd admendment right.
JBarL


----------



## sgms

When I was living in Arizona I open carried only people that freaked were snowbirds for back east, now that I am in Ohio its concealed all the way. In Az the police didn't say anything to any body doing open carry. In Ohio even when open carry was legal you'd be hassled for creating a disturbance.


----------



## 513GunGuy

It all depends on what type of environment you are in. Rural areas open carry is not that big of an issue but when you move into the urban or even suburban areas conceal is the best way to carry. While you may always beon alert to what is going on around you distractions happen or even getting complacent becomes an issue. Overall it is personal preference but follow the laws.


----------



## Bulldog

I think the whole tactical advantage is over-hyped. Is there an element of suprise...YES. There is also a chance in the excitment that you get your gun caught up in your shirt or something of that nature. Some places have like a 10 ft. rule when it comes to a self defense shooting if I recall correctly. At 10ft do you really want to be fumbling with your shirt. I say shirt because if you are wearing a jacket it is nothing to slide it back and draw.

Gun snatches. I think there are way too mant fears about this. Is there a chance...YES. is there a chance you draw your concealed handgun and have it taken away from you...yes there is that possibility. As for being targeted first because you have a gun. I personally think that you will have a better chance of not being targetted because you are armed. Criminals are lazy and don't want to put up with anyone that might put up a fight. So why are they going ot chance attacking you when you can defend yourself rather than wait for someone who poses a better target. IMO if I feel that by carrying concealed you risk being attacked more as you appear more vulnerable. 

Also, with the holsters that have the safety buttons and lever in the back that they put you at alot less risk for a snatch. How many junkies are going to be able to work a level 3 retention hoslter if they are high. Those holsters are bulky and thus I don't concealed good for carrying concealed but perfect for open carry where you don't have to worry about it.

Now I am all for open carry. There are times when I feel concealed would be a better choice, maybe a nice dinner with the family at a nice resturant. Or say a park with a ton of little kids (if it is legal to carry there). But to say the grocery store, Wal-Mart/Target, Gas Station, fast food joint i wouldn't see a problem with open carry. 

With all that being said I have a problem with concealed only carry. I hate carrying IWB so I carry OWB with a long button up or polo shirt. I like open carry for the simple fact if I reach for something or bend over and my shirt moves and you can see my whole sidearm or just the holster I am at that point brandishing a weapon or disorderly conduct or what ever they may say.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

private property= open

public= concealed


----------



## Tazman

I would only carry concealed just for the reasons that if i am in a store or public place and someone decided to rob it they would target me first seeing i had a gun.And the snatch reason,i wouldnt want some idiot run by and try to snag it off me.Im the type that likes to be low keyed,what people dont know about me the better it is.


----------



## Cat

Gunslinger draw or die.


----------



## jd_mitchell

I went for concealed, because there's something to be said for the element of surprise. Plus, if you're carrying open, your pistol could be snagged easier.


----------



## MLB

In a "bad" situation, I'd prefer to be underestimated. It's better for my health. :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3

+1 What Steve M1911A1 said

:smt1099


----------



## scooter

cclaxton said:


> The only reason open-carry should be legal IMHO is so that if you inadvaertenly reveal the handgun, or it can be seen under your jacket by someone, you are not going to be violating the law.
> 
> CC


Having carried(with CCL in a couple of states) and did my homework in several others the "accidental reveal" is just that and MOST LEO's wont hassle you once that is determined to be the case.
I had it happen here in Idaho about 6 months ago because of the way I dress (see profile pic). but when they found out I was licensed and a former LEO end of problem.
I would still recommend choosing your cover apparrel carefully to prevent that scenario tho......


----------



## Deadwood

I carry concealed because I prefer it. I have opened carry as a security guard and also in an armored truck position.I would rather not appear to have a handgun for personal defense.


----------



## denner

Well the majority of states allow open carry and it seems other states will join as well. We don't have a crystal ball and only statistics and time will tell. CC has been a tremendous success so far statictically over the years. Hate to put a black eye on that, but for OC other than the one snatch that occurred in Virginia, being the only one I've heard about, it seems only time and statistics will tell as well. Mainly those criminals that prey on others are losers, punks and cowards or have nothing to live for or are just down right stupid. Granted, situational awareness should always be exercised, but open carry brings that to a new level especially when you're in tight places w/ others surrounding you. The 2 or 3 thug scenario wrestling for your pistol is not a good spot to be in even with a retention holster. You definately have an advantage of a quicker draw in open carry, but I'll need to see how it goes. One more note is that many, many, permit holders are very, very under trained in my opinion and I would hope those who carry open are far more trained in retention and situational awareness than just obtaining a permit and shooting once a year.:watching:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

denner said:


> ..... One more note is that many, many, permit holders are very, very under trained in my opinion and I would hope those who carry open are far more trained in retention and situational awareness than just obtaining a permit and shooting once a year.:watching:


nothing a few years of mandatory military service cant cure.


----------



## denner

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nothing a few years of mandatory military service cant cure.


I'm with ya TDBFH. I'm a vet, train regularly and been a CCW holder in good standing since 1993.


----------



## Brevard13

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nothing a few years of mandatory military service cant cure.


Unless they tell you that you can't join because a couple of broken bones healing wrong limits movements


----------



## Shuban

I always prefer concealed carry.


----------



## tony pasley

Which ever works for what your doing and where you are at. I do both but I live in a rural area ,only go to cities when I have to. Got no reason to go to Yankeeland so I carry concealed when it works best and open when it works best.


----------



## chessail77

Although I believe open carry is a right, concealed eliminates a lot of unnecessary hassles...


----------



## oLovebety

CC at least it prevents people looking at you like you are some kind of freak...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

oLovebety said:


> CC at least it prevents people looking at you like you are some kind of freak...


how people look at me is THEIR problem, not mine. if my gun offends them, they need to seek therapy.


----------



## whoppo

My state allows both OC and CC and I fully support OC rights, but my personal preference would be concealed.
Pretty much all of my reasons have already been posted in this thread, so I won't bother listing them here again.


----------



## AIM RIGHT

A lot of good points being put on the table, I'm glad i started this post seems like its good we have both concealed and open carry not everyone agrees with just 
one, but thats ok we are all different and have different opinions on this topic but people are making good points.


----------



## manta

*Concealed or open carry.*

Living in the UK this open carry and concealed carry is new to me i have read some posts talking about the subject . And was wondering why advertise you have a gun, does that not give an attacker an advantage. He knows you have a gun he is not going to give you a chance to use it. If you have it concealed then you can have the advantage. Concealed firearms are carried where i live but not open, unless its the police.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

this has been covered ad nauseam in many other threads.... usually me against the world. if you want to see the open carry argument, i posted it there.


----------



## berettatoter

manta said:


> Living in the UK this open carry and concealed carry is new to me i have read some posts talking about the subject . And was wondering why advertise you have a gun, does that not give an attacker an advantage. He knows you have a gun he is not going to give you a chance to use it. If you have it concealed then you can have the advantage. Concealed firearms are carried where i live but not open, unless its the police.


Wait a minute, I thought you Brits could not even own a handgun as of the late 1990's?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...He may mean "illegally carried."


----------



## Cat

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...He may mean "illegally carried."


 Steve,We know you have never ever illegally carried a pistol. Just like me,I have never ever illegally carried in walmart or any stores. But I did see, I still have it on me when I came out. But I just forgot to take it off. So it's not the same,I forgot to.:smt033.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

today i open carried at 2 different walmarts, a petsmart twice, the local dog park and then a small community park... no issues, no bad looks and no one tried to snatch my gun..... i must be invisible


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Or really, really ugly. :yawinkle:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or really, really ugly. :yawinkle:


true... good thing my girl likes ugly


----------



## Brevard13

If that is the case keep her from me you might lose her.


----------



## manta

berettatoter said:


> Wait a minute, I thought you Brits could not even own a handgun as of the late 1990's?


In N Ireland you can concealed carry if you are deemed to be under threat form a terrorist organization. I see a lot of caliber debates .45 and 9mm. You don't have to worry about that here the largest caliber allowed for self defence is 9mm.

Also the handgun ban did not apply to this part of the UK. Handguns can be bought for target shooting.


----------



## firediver

I prefer concealed carry, I carry because the world has changed and want to be able to protect myself and family. I feel that with open carry criminal elements that are above average would decide to isolate the open carry person simply because of the obvious threat to them, with concealed carry it's pot luck to them if their target has a gun or not, therefore giving the concealed carry peron a slight advantage. With that said I do not oppose open carry, it just my opinion.


----------



## Dangerfield

Gunners_Mate said:


> private property= open
> 
> public= concealed


:smt1099


----------



## Exx

This was an interesting question for me. I could not vote because I could not say honestly if I "preferred" one or the other. I prefer to choose depending on the situation. Sometimes even I decide not to carry at all. When I take my girls (8 and 6) for a walk (they ride their bikes) I will a lot of times open carry. The reason being is to deter. Although, it is a thought to have a kidnapper NOT be aware that I am armed and therfore attempting a kidnapping either of my girls or another family also out enjoying the evening giving me the opportunity to do society a favor. However, it is just a fun thought, the risks of anyone having to even deal with an attempted kidnapping are not worth it. I'd prefer to have the whole situation never happen due to the scumbag being deterred due to the .45 I am openly carrying. On the news the other day, others had to have seen this also, a man tried to abduct a young girl in a walmart, I believe, but the child screamed and kicked and the SOB put her down and left. I truly hope someone recognizes that POS and he is caught.


----------



## Brevard13

They caught him already last I heard. He was like 19 or 20 and had been arrested for assualt or something like that.


----------



## Exx

Awesome, thanks for the update, ya looks like the POS is on parole too which is a good thing, hopefully make his sentence longer. Cameras caught his vehicle as well. The POS is a 25 yr old male in Georgia named Thomas Woods.

Here you go Georgia residents, don't have too much fun.

http://www.examiner.com/crime-in-at...hter-attempts-to-kidnap-girl-7-wal-mart-photo


----------



## Packard

For me, concealed carry.

For everyone else, no carry at all.

I want to be the only one in any room with a gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Packard said:


> For me, concealed carry.
> 
> For everyone else, no carry at all.
> 
> I want to be the only one in any room with a gun.


Well that's kinda weird. I've been in a crowd of over 1000 armed folks, most of whom were carrying openly and I would bet it was about the safest place you could be.

I practice both modes of carry but most of the time (over 90%), I open carry. In my state, this the normal mode of carry and by that I mean one is not required to ask permission from our employees (public servants) to do this. There are certainly times when I conceal my firearm when I perceive that to be in my better interests. The reason I prefer to OC is because I have osteoarthritis in both of my knees and while I am mobile, I can no longer run or fight as I was once capable of doing. My exposed sidearm serves as a warning to those who might choose to do me ill that perhaps they would be better served to seek another victim.

In the entire time I have been carrying, open or concealed, I have never had a negative encounter with an LEO and only one negative encounter with a citizen. That happened two and a half years ago at a McDonald's. The guy claimed he was a retired LEO but judging from his accent, he was not a native... more like someone from up in the northeast. Open carry in Virginia is a no-brainer and negative incidences are rare.


----------



## Ricky59

Conceal carry ..
Don't ask ..Don't tell..


----------



## Russ

*Who are the 18%*

Whenever I see a one side poll like this one I always wonder who these folks in the very small minority are and what makes them tick? We all come from various back grounds and have different life experiences that cause us to look at things differently, but whenever a poll in my opinion leans like this poll does way to one side I wonder if the small minority just want to disagree for the sake of disagreeing? Did you get picked on in grade school and this is your way of overcoming the powerless feeling when the bully smashed your face with his fist?

I am not trying to be disrespectful. I am just curious if you often find yourself on the short end of the stick in life like in this poll and if yes why?

Russ


----------



## Brevard13

I voted open carry if you must know. I personally feel that you will be more apt to deter an attack or robbery by showing that you aren't going to be an easy target. If that isn't enough I find that it is a ton easier to carry if you do not have to worry about whether you are printing, or if you move a certain direction if your gun will become exposed.

And if it makes you feel better to know this. I was picked on alot in school. Add that with a short temper resulted in several "ass whippings", and luckily I can say I won more than I lost. I was stronger than alot of kids my age. Sometimes it would just be a shoving match where someone would push me I would take a step or two back then shove them to the ground. My uncle always told me that if you stand up to a bully alot of times he will back down. 99% of the time this was true. Even the fights I lost were still kind of fun.


----------



## Russ

Brevard13 said:


> I voted open carry if you must know. I personally feel that you will be more apt to deter an attack or robbery by showing that you aren't going to be an easy target. If that isn't enough I find that it is a ton easier to carry if you do not have to worry about whether you are printing, or if you move a certain direction if your gun will become exposed.
> 
> And if it makes you feel better to know this. I was picked on alot in school. Add that with a short temper resulted in several "ass whippings", and luckily I can say I won more than I lost. I was stronger than alot of kids my age. Sometimes it would just be a shoving match where someone would push me I would take a step or two back then shove them to the ground. My uncle always told me that if you stand up to a bully alot of times he will back down. 99% of the time this was true. Even the fights I lost were still kind of fun.


Brevard13:

Thanks for your honest reply. More than anything I was just curious to hear from the minority on a very interesting topic. Open carry is legal in my home state of Utah but I choose not to for many reasons including avoiding labeling everyone who carries as "nut cases". I am confident you are not but when I see someone open carry I immediately think the person is on a power rush or insecure which honestly makes me feel uncomfortable when I am in their presense. (I am not suggesting you are insecure or on a power rush just being honest about expressing my human feelings.)

I reflect on the quote from Uncle Ben in Spiderman and I think it is relevant.

"With Great Power Comes Great Responsibility"

I take my responsibility to carry very seriously like I am sure you do and I always hope I will project humility among others and in my opinion covering up and not discussing that I am "packing" among those I associate with is my way of projecting the image I want projected to the general public when it comes to exercising my right to carry.

Thanks again for your reply

Russ


----------



## MikeyMike

I live in Vermont where no permit is required to carry a pistol. You can open carry or conceal carry here, with exception to the obvious, like not in banks, or government buildings. I take advantage of it and carry concealed as often as practical. Open carry just draws attention, and if a BG is already aware of your heater, he's taking you out first. My preference, and vote is for cc.


----------



## AIM RIGHT

MikeyMike said:


> I live in Vermont where no permit is required to carry a pistol.


Vermont sounds nice.:smt1099


----------



## TOF

We can carry in Banks and other places in Arizona without permission slips. OC or CC. I do both depending on weather and mood.

I was not picked on as a kid. I am not a newbie to guns wanting to show off. At 71 years old, I am not looking for attention but am looking for comfort and safety during our hot summers and cold winters in the high country. I OC more in summer than winter for what I consider to be obvious reasons. It is always in the same position IWB so I always know where it is at. I don't use IWB to hide the gun, I happen to find Galco's Southern Comfort holster more comfortable for me than others I have tried. The grip remains visible durring summer.

Carry as you choose in a way that keeps you out of jail in your location.

PS: I didn't vote as there was no a both selection available.


----------



## SteveC

Usually concealed. Open going to the range or in the field, occasionally other times. Same reason as others, in part. Also professional reasons. I have to work with criminal defendants who might be influenced in a way that confuses things if they see a weapon.


----------



## NMpops

I prefer that no one know I'm carrying.


----------



## dman

Depending where you are , open carry can work against you .You are obviously the main threat so you may be the first to get shot. Bangers work in groups and are getting better and smarter . you can't cover a large store like enviornment by your self. I prefer the art of stealth , blend in and look like any other customer.


----------



## Roverhound

Where is the both option?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

AIM RIGHT said:


> Which one do you prefer conceal or open? I know some states require one or the other or both. But if you had a choice which one would it be and
> why?. I prefer conceal carry the reason why, is because no one else needs to know what you're carrying unless you want them to know. I don't
> disagree with open carry but conceal carry is just my preference.


I'm with you.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

manta said:


> Living in the UK this open carry and concealed carry is new to me


Ah, lad. Your ancestors should have come over from Ulster like mine did. Think of all the fun you're missing!


----------



## on3idwilly

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I'm with you.


]
!st time gun owner here and im waiting for my CHP to come thru. I reside in Virginia. Open carry is allowed but after watching so many videos of americans being harassed for open carry i can only imagine a latin american OCing would def bring too much unwanted attention. I might be paranoid lol but Prince William and Fairfax County Leos can be evil lol..... I would love to exercise my right to OC but for now i think im going with the CHP then will see how i take from there.

Anyone else with same feelings or opinions welcomed.


----------



## on3idwilly

MikeyMike said:


> I live in Vermont where no permit is required to carry a pistol. You can open carry or conceal carry here, with exception to the obvious, like not in banks, or government buildings. I take advantage of it and carry concealed as often as practical. Open carry just draws attention, and if a BG is already aware of your heater, he's taking you out first. My preference, and vote is for cc.


I def agree with u on that Ocarry draws to much attention. and def woudnt want a BG eyeing my piece potential planning to mob you or so.


----------



## skullfr

both methods have thier own merits and I will tell no one what they should do as as there are way too many variables.I base my decisions on what has worked for me over 40 years of life experiences which consist of miliatary and my life in the outlaw biker culture.For me personally I carry concealed so I can be the most inconspicuos person possible.My formal training for CHL came from my dad who was a WWII sgt who fought in the ETO from Normandy to germany in a armored forward scout.Being a true cajun he could blend in and be unnoticed with proper forged documents.This is what I base my decisions on.I think now as I feel I have done a good job at it as my nephews and son are amazed at the things thier crazy old man has done in the past.I didnt tell them but it came from other family members.I have always profiled way before thier was a term for it-it is just basic SA.I am just aware about the wannabe warrior sporting all the latest and greatest Tactical wear as the so called gangster or criminal element.The most deadly weapon is your brain.Fast thinking and being able to use the most inoccuious(probably spelt it wrong) item to defend yourself is my opinion of what a warrior is about.I have never carried legally till recently as I could care less about law when it came to my personal self defense.After I came to being disabled I had 2 instances of where I had to defend myself against much younger and able body men.When I decided to go the legal route I became more afraid of the classmates in the State approved than a criminal.State minimum in my opinion is not enough.There were 3 in the class that had no business owning a weapon.I will give an example that happened recently to me.I had to go to the courthouse to purchase tags.When approaching the metal detector I was waived passed.I could have toted an uzi in.I had left my weapon in the car but had a knife and O.C. spray in the armrest bag.To the average criminal element I am a prime target.But I train in hand to hand as my upper body strength is in pretty good shape.Just remember,whatever your personal decision is you make it is yours to decide.


----------



## birdbrain

concealed carry in florida, no open carry as far as I know


----------



## SouthernBoy

on3idwilly said:


> ]
> !st time gun owner here and im waiting for my CHP to come thru. I reside in Virginia. Open carry is allowed but after watching so many videos of americans being harassed for open carry i can only imagine a latin american OCing would def bring too much unwanted attention. I might be paranoid lol but Prince William and Fairfax County Leos can be evil lol..... I would love to exercise my right to OC but for now i think im going with the CHP then will see how i take from there.
> 
> Anyone else with same feelings or opinions welcomed.


You're wrong about Virginia and the counties of Prince William and Fairfax as far as OC'ing is concerned. I live in PWC and have been OC'ing in both of these counties as well as Loudoun and a few other places and have never had a problem with local or state LEO's. Quite the opposite, I have received "thumbs up" signs, smiles, and friendly talk.


----------



## SouthernBoy

birdbrain said:


> concealed carry in florida, no open carry as far as I know


You can on private property (includes businesses) and I believe while fishing.


----------



## on3idwilly

SouthernBoy said:


> You're wrong about Virginia and the counties of Prince William and Fairfax as far as OC'ing is concerned. I live in PWC and have been OC'ing in both of these counties as well as Loudoun and a few other places and have never had a problem with local or state LEO's. Quite the opposite, I have received "thumbs up" signs, smiles, and friendly talk.


Im sure many people dont encounter any problems but feeling isnt mutual for me when it comes to the leos myself being hispanic/american. Encounters have been all traffic tinted window stuff during the last of the month lol. None the less at that time i didnt own a gun. Im glad u get thumbs up i hope once i get my CHP then i will try the OC thing lol and see what happens. I have seen some people open carry mainly americans never seen other races. With all this said lol we go back to the thread ? oc or cc... for now i say CC for me lol once i get chp..... just saying.


----------



## BurgerBoy

KY is both an OC and CC state. I CC OWB with a loose shirt hanging out over it. I don't worry about if I print or not.


----------



## TOF

on3idwilly said:


> Im sure many people dont encounter any problems but feeling isnt mutual for me when it comes to the leos myself being hispanic/american. Encounters have been all traffic tinted window stuff during the last of the month lol. None the less at that time i didnt own a gun. Im glad u get thumbs up i hope once i get my CHP then i will try the OC thing lol and see what happens. I have seen some people open carry mainly americans never seen other races. With all this said lol we go back to the thread ? oc or cc... for now i say CC for me lol once i get chp..... just saying.


I am curious how you by definition seperate the "American Race" from any other?


----------



## velo99

It's not like I would strap on my Vaquero and walk around. I would enjoy the less stringent concealment conditions. I would still probably carry IWB maybe just a little further forward. Probably 90% concealed instead of being self conscious about my weapon peeking out.


----------



## SouthernBoy

TOF said:


> I am curious how you by definition seperate the "American Race" from any other?


Interesting since there's no such thing. He says he is "hispanic/american" [sic]. This is not a race but rather a geographically related designation which describes a naturalized citizen's country or place of origin. When I went to school, there were only five races and I doubt if that has changed.... unless political correctness is the new designator of the day.


----------



## berettatoter

I am a low speed high drag sorta guy, so I CC 99% of the time.


----------



## Tnic

I currently OC because 

1) My CCP is still pending
2) I enjoy the conversations that it generates. No one has had an issue with it so far.

Even after I get my permit, I'll probably still OC most of the time. I mostly want the CCP so I can carry in the car w/o unloading.

Come Winter I think the CC will be more in play for me with coats n stuff.

Now granted, I've only been carrying for about a week now, but I've been out & about and am seen everywhere (and frequently) and carry where ever its legal. Except for a couple of OMG looks in Kohls and Best Buy, the locals seem pretty cool about it and no one has run screaming for the doors yet.


----------



## plinker56

Living in the great state of CHICAGO aka Illinois we don't have to worry about OC or CC. Thank goodness our state has taken that decision away from us. Sooooo I aquired an out of state ccp and checked all surrounding states rules and regs to make sure they recongnize my ccp and that I can legally carry in them. I CC as soon as I cross the border leaving our great state. LOL. Our politicians have not read or heard of the 2nd ammendment, but of course neither had our ex-senator and current President.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Whether or not one chooses to carry open or concealed should be their own choice, assuming the laws of their state coincide with their decision. I support folks who do either as I see no reason to chastise or denigrate a fellow citizen for choosing the mode they prefer. As I mentioned, I do both but mostly I open carry... and I do this for what I believe to be sound and valid reasons. I conceal when I deem it to be in my better interests at a specific time and place and have done this on a number of occasions and locations. What does irk me is to read gun websites where folks, almost always proponents of concealed carry, belittling and chastising those who open carry, even to the extent of name calling and foul language. This serves no one, except for perhaps those who would see our rights restricted as the in fighting works to their advantage and against ours.

So if you wish to saunter out among the crowds and stores, walkways and highways, with your sidearm visible to all, I say good for you. Or if your wont is to do same with your little friend hidden from view, I also applaud you and support your decision. I don't see this as a concealed versus open carry debate or a side to be taken. I see it as an inherent right, recognized and protected by the most important article in the Bill of Rights. Thank God for Henry and Mason. The anti's hate them but patriots across the land know of their efforts to protect and infuse our rights into our heritage.


----------



## drillnow

To me, it's a choice! If your state gives you that choice I do not understand why anyone would open carry as my bet is they would be the first one shot.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Here in Oklahoma, open carry goes into effect on Nov. 1, 2012. Most of the guys (and gals) I know aren't going to OC on a regular basis. Most are just looking forward to not having to worry about being charged with brandishing if our gun is seen when our shirts come up while reaching for some Pampers at Wallyworld.


----------



## guardrail

Kansas took care of the peek-a-boo problem when carrying concealed by including that in our law. It's going to happen so they made it OK, as long as it's not intentional.

We have open carry, but I don't. I don't like most people anyway, I don't really want them starring at me.


----------



## Goldwing

Wisconsin is CC or OC and after reading the actual rules in the law, I would say that they must have had a pretty good common sense law that they used as their model. Most of it is understandable without having an attorney translate to English. My choice is to carry concealed because I would rather not draw attention to myself. I am going to go with two different holsters, a Galco King Tuk IWB and a Blackhawk Serpa OWB depending on the season. In the winter here it would be easier for me to give birth than to dig out a gun from an IWB with all the layers of clothing to keep warm.
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog

Colorado allows open carry, generally. But local governments are allowed to regulate open carry. State law prohibits local governments from regulating concealed carry. Makes it something of a no brainer. Carry concealed and don't worry about it. Or carry open and pay close attention to the laws of every city you pass through.

I'd carry concealed, as a rule, regardless. I don't care to attract attention to myself. Nor do I care to upset those who are frightened by guns (the solution is to educate, not antagonize). Nor do I care to announce to bad guys "Shoot Me First".


----------



## PT111Pro

Conceal Carry or Open Carry?

Yes. It depents where I am, what I'm doing and other criterias.

So Yes I do carry open and concealed.


----------

